# 100 Photos Found In Serial Killer's Locker



## MA-Caver (Jul 13, 2010)

Found this while surfing out of boredom... the accompanying video explains that police had arrested alleged serial killer Rodney Alcala' s locker which he rented shortly before being arrested. 
Now police feel that these photos may help solve cold cases as far back as the 1960's ... scroll down the photos. Who knows you may recognize someone that had turned up missing and can provide police with helpful clues to bring closure to perhaps dozens of unsolved disappearances and murders.
Check it out.
http://www.dont-panic.co.uk/100-photos-found-in-serial-killers-locker/


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2010)

Very educational. As I looked at all the pictures I felt sick knowing that they could all be potential victims. It is very sad how low as a race some can go to satisfy their sickness.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 13, 2010)

seasoned said:


> Very educational. As I looked at all the pictures I felt sick knowing that they could all be potential victims. It is very sad how low as a race some can go to satisfy their sickness.


 
It sickens me as well that I could be looking at victims.

At least Rodney Alcala was stopped, convicted and sentenced to death in 2010.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 13, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> It sickens me as well that I could be looking at victims.
> 
> At least Rodney Alcala was stopped, convicted and sentenced to death in 2010.


Provided that there isn't any b.s. stays of executions or appeal delays or any other sort of that legality nonsense that allows justice to be trodden underfoot. 

Hopefully he will cooperate and point out which of those he had killed among that collection. 
I noticed quite a few were cut off at the shoulders indicating that they were nude pics and he somehow convinced the girls/women to pose nude for him, they not realizing that they probably pulled the trigger on his demented mind and got his wheels spinning which enabled him to go into killer mode. The others, particularly that toddler (which was photographed several times) was the most heart breaking for me to think that he might've bent his warped attention to the child. 

Remember if anyone of those people in the pics look familiar please contact the police and let them know. You can probably do it anonymously. There are dozens of families probably looking for closure on their missing loved ones.


----------

